# Combined Droid 2/D2G/DX2, and DroidX root CD



## beh

Since all these devices seem to be vulnerable to the same exploit found by phifc at
http://rootzwiki.com...nd-droid2-r2d2/
I have assembled rooting methods for all of them in EzSbf style CD. I have tested it on my D2G, and the same method has been tested by multiple users on the D2/R2D2, and has worked fine.
Credit for this method go to phifc, djrbliss, and the others who developed the method.
I have simply taken the method, and assembled the tools.
Credit for the idea behind the CD method should go to 1KDS, as I have mostly patterned this CD after his method.
Credit should also go to Skrilax_CZ, as without his Motorola Android Firmware (De)packer, we wouldn't be able to have a 55 meg CD that covers multiple devices.
Special thanks also to themib for testing and troubleshooting on the DroidX2. In fact, since I don't have a DX2, he actually did a majority of the work in finding a method that would work (the method for the D2 and D2G doesn't quite work), and then we worked together to get it assembled and working.

From what I can see, it should work for the Droid X as well, and Western Senju Ero-sannin on the DroidX forum reports that is has worked for him.
This CD is for the D2,R2D2, D2G, and DX on Android version 2.3.4, and the DX2 on 2.3.5.

Of course, like all other things here, I have done my best on this, but there are no guarantees, and anything you do on your phone is at your own risk.
So, without further ado, here is a link for the CD
http://www.mediafire...mim304k214kl41h
and the md5 is
7baee9c34f6ef7ad0b4fa219ae387c68


----------



## Jabberwockish

Wow, you're persistent! Kudos.


----------



## supercutetom

Beh, you spoil me. Stop it.


----------



## beh

Jabberwockish said:


> Wow, you're persistent! Kudos.


Thanks,
I like to experiment/troubleshoot and get a better understanding of the processes. And, seeing as all the different phones use basically the same parts, I figured I would throw them together to see if I could, without raising the disk size too much.
Also, I have gotten a lot of help from the forums over the last few years, but this is the first device I have had that is current enough to actually be able to contribute anything back.


----------

